# VW Doodlebug?



## shwee (Mar 30, 2008)

My mom told my husband that her 1st car was VW Doodlebug, and neither him, nor I know what the heck it is and we're trying to end this discussion, lol... any one know what we're talking about?


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

well, what sort of timeline are we talking about? I'm gonna assume it was an old aircooled beetle, they had lots of unique nicknames.


----------



## shwee (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

she says she had it in '82 but it was a little older, and it wasn't a bug, it was like a station wagon lookin thing


----------



## werksberg (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (shwee)*

Type 3 square back or a type 4 square back


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

perhaps an old type three? 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VW_Type_3
beat to it. 


_Modified by tSoG-84bit at 12:21 PM 3-30-2008_


----------



## shwee (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: (tSoG-84bit)*

well, we're getting closer, i show'd her a pic of a 1600 vairant square back, but she said that it was just a little different, and still swears it was called a "doodlebug" lol thanks for that link tho


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (shwee)*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Type_4 type four then?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: VW Doodlebug? (shwee)*

Pretty cool looking car, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to your mom! 
http://blog.hemmings.com/index...lebug/


----------



## hburns61 (Oct 30, 2003)

Where I grew up (north Georgia USA) I heard the term Doodlebug more often than Beetle. This was in the 60s and 70s, so they were talking about the Beetle. My mom's aunt had a Beetle and everyone called it her Doodlebug. Maybe it was a Southern thing


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (hburns61)*

It is absolutely a Southern thing, and it reached all the way to Texas, too. My '72 'vert was always a "Doodlebug" to a large portion of the Texan populace (they also referred to their trunks as the "turtle hold," pronounced "turtlehol' "). There weren't that many VW models then, the Squareback, the Fastback, the Ghia, the Bus, and I remember some ugly 411s here and there, but seven out of ten VW cars were our Beetles, the rest buses and Ghias, everything else was comparatively rare... and every Beetle was a "Doodlebug," hardly ever a "Beetle" or a "Bug."


----------



## Air23h20 (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (hburns61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hburns61* »_Where I grew up (north Georgia USA) I heard the term Doodlebug more often than Beetle. This was in the 60s and 70s, so they were talking about the Beetle. My mom's aunt had a Beetle and everyone called it her Doodlebug. Maybe it was a Southern thing









It is a total "Sothern Thang" VW never produced a Doodlebug.


----------



## shwee (Mar 30, 2008)

its definatly not a bug, she knows what a bug is and thats not it... showed her pics of the type 3 varient square back, but more "square"... she's lookin for a pic to show off but my brother just joined her side callin whatever it was a doodlebug, lol... this is all soo confusing


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (shwee)*

Doodlebug van kit car.
















Fridolin.


----------



## shwee (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: (Eric D)*

ya i don't think its that, lol... she found a pic so as soon as she sends to to me i'm gonna post it, lol


----------



## rabbitmania (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (shwee)*

Dasher?


----------



## nikitynick (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: (rabbitmania)*

i cant find anything on a doodlebug, post that pic! you gonna be at fusion next week, i tihnk im gonna bring my friend with the 69 squareback


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

im confused


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (Eric D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric D* »_Doodlebug van kit car.

















nope, that's a booniebug


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*

411?


----------

